# Mark Kelly gets rejected!



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks like Mark Kelly is not getting his AR-15 after all. Tucson gun store owner canceled the transaction because the ex-astronaut didn't plan to keep the AR-15 for his personal use. Kelly tried to buy the AR-15 to show how easy it was to buy an assault weapon. He was planning to hand it over to the police. I guess it's not so easy lmfao! Maybe he could have used it to shoot his daughters dog, before it killed a baby seal. I hope peta jumps his ass. I never thought I would ever say that in my life! lol...


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

+1.

Brought a smile to my face when I saw that.


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

lol, hearing charlie sheen say "WINNING!!!" went through my head :roflmao:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

enderst said:


> lol, hearing charlie sheen say "WINNING!!!" went through my head :roflmao:


Lol


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice to see the store owner refuse to sell. Looks like it would have been a straw purchase to me since he said he had no intent to keep the rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wouldn't attempting to buy a gun under false pretenses be against the law ?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Wouldn't attempting to buy a gun under false pretenses be against the law ?


Not entirely true....Only if you're a commoner (aka not working for any particular government agency) such as BATF, Dept of Justice, DHS, and it now appears NASA is in the mix. I have no information concerning the dog and seal-pup, but I bet there is an agency over that also. I bet they are above the law too.


----------

